# Need help building a Car PC.



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been an IT for 20 years.. have been building custom gaming PC's for many years including custom water loops. Why I have never thought about doing one of these until now is beyond me. I am looking to use the USB input on the Helix DSP I have. Volume will work over this input so variable optical or coax out is not an issue. I have no idea where to start... what Touch screen to buy... what chassis fits in the double din location. Being I will use USB I don't need a high end DAC of any kind. What software is used? Does hte device stay in sleep mode until the car is started? Is it possible to still have radio stations? Thakns for any help! I need to start making a parts list. I want a nice capacitive touch screen as well.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Also, can steering wheel controls still work?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Also, can steering wheel controls still work?


They're an option when you order from E3io so somehow there's a way. Good luck. Wish I could get rid of my CarPC. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

You can use a Joycon EXR for steering wheel controls, very simple to set up. When I was looking at setting up a PC Lilliput screens were the most widely used, Centrafuse was the front end. Sleep settings I guess would depend on the PSU that you are using, but I am sure you would be able to set it to sleep until it read power on an input. Radio stations should also be fine.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I found a way to safely shut it off and turn it back on after talking to someone who has done this.. 


https://www.mausberrycircuits.com/c...pply-switches/products/3a-car-supply-switch-1


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

yes you need a module over usb to make controls work and to program them, also turn on, turn off /standby power supply.. i have it all  

I have PM you... Also look at my build of Acura TL that I did.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

What do you want out of a custom build that, say, most double-dins won't already do?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SPLEclipse said:


> What do you want out of a custom build that, say, most double-dins won't already do?


USB DAC control.... straight to my Helix with no analog. Basically a tablet in the dash but with much more function.. can pick my own screen.. have multiple USB outputs for storage. I can do this for 1/3 of what my nice double din cost me. That and I just like projects..


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> USB DAC control.... straight to my Helix with no analog. Basically a tablet in the dash but with much more function.. can pick my own screen.. have multiple USB outputs for storage. I can do this for 1/3 of what my nice double din cost me. That and I just like projects..


Unless you absolutely want a PC, a tablet checks all of that and is a whole lot simpler to integrate. If you do decide to go with a tablet though, first make sure it can handle USB audio and USB OTG storage (not all can).


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Having started down the CarPC route once before and never finishing it, I would also recommend a tablet. There are just too many parts and drivers and bits of software that need to be set and manipulated and tuned with a full on PC. It can be a real headache unless you truly do enjoy projects like this. Then it's perfect.


----------



## Durgesh (Sep 18, 2014)

I am using a Popcorn hour A500. 

It can send stereo/multichannel audio through optical/coaxial/hdmi. 

Best for my pxa- h800 for dts-dolby bitstream.

It can also be controlled through android app over wifi without connecting a tv/monitor for display .

One can Connect 02 processors digitally- one with optical & other with coaxial. Both send audio signals at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Durgesh said:


> I am using a Popcorn hour A500.
> 
> It can send stereo/multichannel audio through optical/coaxial/hdmi.
> 
> ...


What about power consumption ? how will this be connected and have stand by when the car is off, it does drain the battery regardless. if left for longer period of times, you might not be able to start the car.

How do you like the interface of this product?


----------



## Durgesh (Sep 18, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> What about power consumption ? how will this be connected and have stand by when the car is off, it does drain the battery regardless. if left for longer period of times, you might not be able to start the car.
> 
> How do you like the interface of this product?


Max power consumption is 3 amp @ 12v. I am giving power from the fuse box in car. It switches on-off like other accessories.

The app I use is "Na remote for Popcorn Hour" pro version. The interface is fine.

Player takes around 15 seconds to boot.

I have to turn on wifi hotspot of my phone for the app to connect with player over wifi.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Too much jungle in your glove box lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Something I used in my Truck until I put it back to stock..

VOLUMIO

Basically an SQ optimized Linux Music player that will run on Raspberry Pi3, you could utilize the Mausberry on/off circuit for Raspberry Pi linked in the OP.

You can control it with any web browser on its network, A PC, a tablet, phablet, anything.. It will stream Hi Res and DSD if you want, and recognizes alot of the popular USB DACs.(I used Meridian Explorer asynchronous DAC) You could also get one of the nice Raspberry pi tophat DACs, lots of options..

You could also stream via USB to a Rainbow or Helix DSP.(i sucessfully got it working with the RainbowDSP, did not have a Helix variety.)

I had a 2Tb hard drive, once it reads the library, it does not reread at each reboot.. 

It also works with Spotify and a ton of other internet radio stations if you have internet on the network..

Anyway, just an often overlooked way to have a huge music collection at your fingertips and it is designed for SQ..


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm running a NUC in my sons cube and have a PI that was built to go in my Z running for garage music. 

The PI route is massively cheaper/easier if you don't need any onboard processing. I have that exact mausberry switch and haven't noticed any issues with it, but its not in a daily driver so YMMV. I'm running this Digi+ | HiFiBerry for my digital out. The RPi with Volumio is polished and simple to run. Mine is set up with a wifi router that my phone connects to and you have full control of it that way, or you can run it with a touch screen. 

The full blown carpc thing can be annoying to get running right every time. I've had multiple differnt setups in there over the years. From atoms to the I5 nuc that is in it. Buy the NUC. It with something like https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016CPOKWU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 works, period. This is the display its running right now, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019K6CRVY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree with the above posters suggesting something a little more low-power.

One thing that hasn't been mentioned but should be is the interface. There's not a good one for a Windows-based system as far as I know. I'm using Centrafuse but would prefer something else. I've even looked into skinning Foobar and using autoit to sort of build my own front end, but that's a LOT of work.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SPLEclipse said:


> I agree with the above posters suggesting something a little more low-power.
> 
> One thing that hasn't been mentioned but should be is the interface. There's not a good one for a Windows-based system as far as I know. I'm using Centrafuse but would prefer something else. I've even looked into skinning Foobar and using autoit to sort of build my own front end, but that's a LOT of work.


When I had car pc i have used Kodi version 17.2 why?? Because it had bad ass interface and worked great with car and player at the same time. Than I switched to iPad and though t
Hmm kinda like the tablet idea lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

